# Coyote Hunting in Logan Utah



## phorisc

Well I must say that was one of the most fun experiences I've had...Today I was up in Logan, Utah...hunting coyotes.
Sadly I didn't get anything due to a malfunctioning guns X( (hammer or something just wasn't hitting the cap hard enough...they left a light ding in the cap)

Anyhow so this was my first time out hunting coyotes...so I wasn't expecting to call in any. I first tried getting to some high ground where I saw lots of tracks all over the snow, call at 2 spots, with a circe cottontail/jackrabbit call. I called for about 20 minutes, with no luck, this was around 8:20am, I moved on to my next stand at a tree a little ways away to take some cover because snow was coming down a bit harder. I started my call again, with little success...When things cleared up I started to move further up the canyon...Ran into a funny looking bird not sure what it was but it sorta looked like a pheasant(not really sure what it was)...continued my coyote hunt up a little ways further down the canyon.
While trying to find coyote tracks(which apparently they don't travel at the low levels of the canyon very much, I didn't see any...but i did notice some magpies a little ways up ahead...which made me wonder if something was dead up ahead.
To my surprise i was correct, a baby fawn had been killed by a predator(most likely a coyote), it looked very recent almost as though me moving up the canyon had startled the coyote mid meal and he ran off. This gave me the idea that maybe i should set up on this hill looking down upon the dead fawn, and call the sucker back into to get some payback  ....After my first couple of calls i had told myself I'd try out the primos predator call i had, after i had left my first stands....I started calling, watching, calling...I noticed magpies moving around some trees...and who do you know showed up...good ol Wiley Coyote, the coyote came about 50yds ahead of me(I am pretty sure he was the suspect in the fawn killing....)
Anyhow long story short it was my first time calling...i really didn't expect anything to come in...and in less than 5 minutes this coyote shows up looking like he's here to eat something...he looked around a bit looked at me, and I didn't have my gun readied or anything so i slowly moved and he started to turn away....I aimed and all i got was a good ol click, re ****ed the gun chambered a new bullet and aimed few long shots as all i saw was that coyote fly away down the other hill into some trees for cover.
Anyhow i named him Wiley coyote, cause he happened to evade me(guess luck was on his side)...
Anyhow the stand i made worked out, i was happy i actually got to see a coyote so close, sad that my gun wasn't working properly. I actually stayed at the point for a good amount of calls and called a 2nd one coming down the mountain side to see what kinda animal was dieing...tried to take aim on this one as well...but the same issue occurred and the coyote got kinda suspicious and took over....
It was an awesome hunt even though my gun failed...I got to see plenty of deer roaming around as well as 2 coyotes 
Hope to see more next time I go up


----------



## Huge29

Congrats! I have been out many times and have never come that close!


----------



## Huge29

I almost forgot; welcome to the forum also! Let's see some new pics next week with the yote taking a dirt nap.


----------



## phorisc

Thanks, That is the plan! I went out with an AR-15 no scope(and malfuncting)...Next time I will just take my Remington 700 30-06 so I can make sure no coyotes escape that show up


----------



## Huge29

With the 30-06 the exit wound will look pretty similar to that of the fawn; may be poetic justice.


----------



## Nambaster

Hey Phorisc!!!! You are the Man!!! I just wanted to welcome you to the forum as well... It's good to see that you have been running into them... If you want a .223 that is already sighted in with a box of ammo I know where you can get one for $220. I have to admit that it is awesome to hear that you are being pro active and getting out there to help the big game herds.


----------



## Bears Butt

Welcome to the forum and congrats on getting into some yotes. I read a story once about coyotes and remember this quote: "Not all magpies have a coyote, but nearly all coyotes have a magpie". Keep that in mind when you are out hunting!


----------



## Kingfisher

on your gun... you may have too much lube on the action and in cold weather, gets a bit sticky. might try to clean if off with solvent and use a dry lube instead of an oil.


----------



## phorisc

Ya, i think it was actually very dirty as well. I gave it a good cleaning and the paper towel i used to wipe it down got all black...Ill test it out to see if it fixes it. I also heard that a common problem with AR-15's is the bolt firing pin doesn't protrude enough to hit the primer on the ammo. Someone mentioned filing down a piece of the firing pin so it protrudes a bit more...cause the primers on the bullets that didn't fire had a small ding, almost enough to fire it but not.
Nambaster, its way fun hunting coyotes  I was surprised that at the sign in box the last person that signed in was in 2010. Coyotes have it easy slaughtering fawns when hunters aren't actively trying to get them ...$220 for a .223 sounds like quite a deal  who makes it/how old is it?


----------



## Nambaster

I is a single shot new england Arms rifle. It is basically a single shot Marlin. It has a 24x scope on it. It is about a year old.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I've come across kills twice on coyote hunts neither time was I able to call the killers back. So good job.
I had a gun problem last year, costed me 3 dogs. Mine was a primer problem. It is frustrating thing to have happen.


----------



## phorisc

Today will be round 2  gave the AR-15 a nice cleaning and im gonna head up after work...I plan to have pictures of dead coyotes instead of dead deer


----------



## Nambaster

Any luck?


----------



## phorisc

Good news: Gun works fine now after the cleaning...
Bad news: No coyotes showed up...due to 1 or 2 things...

Lesson Learned: Do not take your wife coyote hunting with a camera...

I've tried calling them 2 times during the afternoon(neither was as successful as my calling on Saturday morning) and haven't had as much luck bringing coyotes in as i have when calling them in the morning. Which is either because they come out right around the time it starts getting dark and its better to hunt them in the afternoon during daylight savings time or my wife scared them all off by taking pictures while i was calling...flashes aren't exactly unnoticeable...

It was still fun and she enjoyed it...but i still really want to get a coyote


----------



## Bhilly81

nice job i went out today for a bit i had the crows circling me for a while and i could hear the coyotes howling back at me but i just couldnt get them to come close enough to see them i really would like to get out many more times and hopefully learn some good things and some good tricks also


----------



## phorisc

I'd say for starters try to get every advantage you can get...

Scent Off - If they cant smell you they are more likely to come in to your calls

Use a Decoy(Mojo, Feather in the wind, rabbit, coyote etc) - This can help give confidence to the coyote so it comes in. Use them in accordance with the type of call your using...Rabbit, Challenge Howls(coyote calls), etc

Odor Control - Try not to sweat to much when getting to your stand...this can help you to not get chills in the cold and also help keep your scent on the DL 

Choosing your Stand - Find a tree or something that breaks up your outline so when coyotes are looking around they don't see you cause your camo blends with the tree.

Be Ready Always - This one is the mistake i made...if you have a gun bipod/monopod/sticks set it up in the ready position and hold it with one hand while using the other hand to call. This helps to have as little movement as possible when a coyote does come in so they don't spot you.

Don't tell others about where you have had good stands cause then you get other coyote hunters coming in and some may kill a lot of the coyotes in the area you had success or even fail to kill and then end up educating the coyotes in that area which then makes it a lot harder to bring them in to your call.

I guess there are a lot more tricks than this but its what came off the top of my head 
good luck with the hunting!


----------



## Pfeiffgreen

Nambaster said:


> Hey Phorisc!!!! You are the Man!!! I just wanted to welcome you to the forum as well... It's good to see that you have been running into them... If you want a .223 that is already sighted in with a box of ammo I know where you can get one for $220. I have to admit that it is awesome to hear that you are being pro active and getting out there to help the big game herds.


Hello I am new to the forum and I was reading about how u know where a $223 is for sale??? As long as I'm not stepping on anyone's toe's is their away I could come check it out??


#1DEER 1-I said:


> Anytime between here and now .


----------



## RandomElk16

^^^^^^ 3+ years later.....


----------

